# fins a



## Kaikaik

Hola,

fins *al *mes de juliol
fins *el *mes de juliol

Només pot ser correcte la 1ª "fins al"?

Gràcies


----------



## ernest_

Si no recordo malament, la preposició és "fins a" i no "fins".


----------



## Elessar

En el cas que poses, l'opció bona és _*fins al* mes de juliol_. Per a saber si és _fins_ o _fins a_, pensa si el complement circumstancial de temps porta o no porta _a_. Si en porta, serà _fins a_, si no en porta, serà _fins_. Així:

Com que diem: _Al mes de juliol fa molta calor_.

... direm: _Fins al mes de juliol no fa tanta calor_.


----------



## gvergara

Una pregunta... El diccionari www.grec.cat diu

_Aquesta paraula _(fins) _indica el lloc on s'arriba. T'acompanyo fins allà. També pot ser *fins a *o *fins en*: ● Anirem *fins a* la plaça. Vam *anar passejant fins en *aquella cova. 

_Ara bé, de què depèn l'elecció a/ en? Els exemples del diccionari www.diccionari.cat tampoc no són gaire aclaridors
_Introdueix la designació d'allò que és el terme on alguna cosa arriba sense ultrapassar-lo, *sovint formant locucions prepositives amb altres preposicions* que la segueixen, especialment amb __a.Anirem fins allà. Hem d'arribar *fins en *aquella ermita. __Des de Mataró *fins a *Barcelona. He llegit *fins a *la pàgina cinquanta. 
_
Gràcies de bestreta,
Gonçal


----------



## ACQM

"Fins en" és una d'aquelles expresions que li pots sentir a la gent gran i/o de pagès, sobretot coses com arar: fins en allà, fins en aquí, fins en aquella casa, fins en aquell camps, per exemple. Però que no ho trobes als llibres de texts o a la tele. No queda "fi", així que queda oblidada, i sovint no ens queda clar als parlants si és o no correcta. 

Potser en valencià és diferent, ells fan servir molt més la preposició "en".


----------



## ernest_

ACQM said:


> "Fins en" és una d'aquelles expresions que li pots sentir a la gent gran i/o de pagès, sobretot coses com arar: fins en allà, fins en aquí, fins en aquella casa, fins en aquell camps, per exemple. Però que no ho trobes als llibres de texts o a la tele. No queda "fi", així que queda oblidada, i sovint no ens queda clar als parlants si és o no correcta.


La meva teoria és que és un fenomen fonètic: _fins a_ seguit d'una vocal _a_ (o una vocal neutra) és inconvenient de pronunciar; o cau una _a_, o has de fer una pausa entre les dues _a_. Per això es substitueix la preposició _a_ per _en_. Això explicaria perquè_ fins en_ és tan rar en el llenguatge escrit. M'ha sorprès que aparegui en un diccionari.


----------



## Lurrezko

La gramàtica d'en Badia parla de consonant antihiàtica (aquesta ena) per descriure el fenòmen. Personalment, em sona molt idiomàtica.

Salut


----------



## albert.fh

La norma diu que la preposició _"fins"_ va seguida d'una _"a"_ quan el lloc o el temps que s'expressen també portarien aquesta _"a"_, com bé ha dit Elessar. Per exemple, _"El meu germà no arribarà fins a les set"_ (Arribarà a les set).

I sobretot, *davant dels dies, mesos o anys, SEMPRE s'escriu "fins a".*


----------

